# Glue up for a post to use for spindle turning a lamp.



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I need a 4"x4"x24" post for spindle turning a lamp. Thinking of cherry or possibly mahogany. Can't find the post at that size. 3×3 is around $50-$60. So the larger post would be even more. Thinking of gluing up 4/4, but concerned about a glue line showing. I would not want a glue line to display. Researched it and found it would be difficult to get a consistent look like I would get for a solid post. Does anyone have experience with this type of glue up. Is there a way to do it so it works?

Someone mentioned to me that the Stickley type of furniture had a way to glue up the post without a glue line. But couldn't find anything on it. Also, suspect if that would be a hollow post.

This is the lamp I'm attempting to make. It is a bit of stretch for my skills, but plan on practicing with some cheap wood first.

http://www.woodstore.net/plans/gifts/lighting/2445-Turned-Table-Lamp.html

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

If you're afraid of a glue line, find a sawmill and buy a log to turn. Drill out the pith, and you're in business…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The Stickley glue ups I've seen were to have QS faces on four sides of a post, like a chair or table leg. If you can go with straighter grained material, and don't use TB3, the seams will be less noticeable.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think Jerry gave you the cheapest and good option way to go. You can also contact one of the commercial table leg turning businesses and ask them if they have what you need.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Either way is fine. Laminated blanks are very common for lamps and table legs. If you buy a log and drill out the pith, the ends will still check so buy an extra long blank. Make sure the pith is centered in the log. And you'll need an extra long drill bit, probably 1" or larger, the larger the better actually. You'll also be waiting about 2 years for the log to dry so hopefully you don't need the lamp anytime soon.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I can turn & carve a single piece of wood to make a lamp but often turn lamps in sections.

If cannot harvest your own wood buy some firewood.

I am not looking at the plans you have, I might find a wood species and buy enough blanks in different lengths and widths to come up with proper final height & width.

4" x 4" x 12" Black Walnut spindle blank.

http://www.turningblanks.net/products/4x4x12-black-walnut-wood-spindle-turning-blank

Building a lamp in sections allows you to completely hide glue joints using turning elements at each transition. I turn or drill recess on one section to accept a tenon on joining section. If look at lamps posted in my projects will explain better.

Do not have a set of plans to study but when look at picture linked by OP, see where could use my simple joinery methods to obtain diameters & height. I would also use my simple joinery method if laminated boards together. Since cannot always hide glue joints, matching the grain as close as possible. Use different species of wood with contrasting colors as part of overall design.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Get some kiln dried 4" x 4" spindle blanks . I get them from ebay. You can make that lamp from shorter lengths. The joint can be at the bead. Instead of using 4 pieces to make it bigger around, you can use 3 or 4 pieces to make it long.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

DW, I think WildwoodBill has the right idea. It's the simplest so far….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> 4" x 4" x 12" Black Walnut spindle blank.
> http://www.turningblanks.net/products/4x4x12-black-walnut-wood-spindle-turning-blank
> - Wildwood


FYI, those are green turning blanks, not dried, that's why they are so cheap.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

FYI, typical notes or warnings want to see when buy wood from commercial vendor; 
Note: our wood products are sold with no guarantee of moisture content
Our woodturning blanks are green wood unless otherwise stated. They are sealed in wax to slow or prevent drying
Even better!

All of our woods have been either air dried, kiln dried or fully waxed to prevent cracking or checking. The moisture content can vary from the individual pieces and further drying may be needed. Kiln dried pieces are usually noted on our Website, but getting this information from the processing mills overseas is not always easy to do (note that no wood on our site over 2 inches thick has been kiln dried unless duly marked!). The woods may vary greatly in figure and how they have been processed. Many of the pieces have been treated with Paraffin wax and/or anchor sealer to help prevent cracking. To remove the wax/sealer simply scrap or sand the wood. In some rare cases you may have to use a wax remover.

Always look for these warnings on ads if don't see something like or similar assume you are buying wet wood.

Scales & moisture meters should be part of your tool kit if buying wood and figuring EMC for piece of wood.

Unless a vendor harvest their own wood and even then no guaranty vendors know MC of each piece of wood they sell. They buy by the pound and wood already sealed in wax.

What's wrong with both spindle blank ads?

http://www.turningblanks.net/products/4x4x12-black-walnut-wood-spindle-turning-blank
http://www.turningblanks.net/collections/kiln-dried-select-maple


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

After reviewing the plans, I think wildwood is correct. The lamp is in different sections. Doesn't require a 24" length.
Thanks for all your suggestions. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

*but getting this information from the processing mills overseas *

Is that one? and the other below?

*Protective wax seal guaranteed for 30 days* ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> What's wrong with both spindle blank ads?
> 
> http://www.turningblanks.net/products/4x4x12-black-walnut-wood-spindle-turning-blank
> http://www.turningblanks.net/collections/kiln-dried-select-maple
> - Wildwood


I'm not sure what you are asking. They clearly state whether they are kiln dried or green. They are not claiming their kiln dried wood is currently 6% moisture content if that is what you are alluding to, they only claim it was dried to 6%.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

At one time that site guaranteed their wood if did not scrap off the wax. Now they only guarantee wax for 30 days and not the wood!

Kiln dried Maple blank says just end sealed look at picture. They show a blank completely sealed in wax. 
What will they do if blanks arrive with wax falling off?

You should scrap or burn off that wax on sides and let those blanks hang out for awhile so wood can reach EMC. Wood will never reach EMC completely sealed in wax. Paraffin wax has MEE (moisture excluding effectiveness) of 95%. So scraping sides, allow air circulation, protected from the elements will allow wood to reach EMC.

Getting off topic, if OP does not want to laminate might be better off buying firewood and save on shipping cost.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

most lamp stems are glue ups of at least two pieces with the hole for the center tube machined into one or both of the halves. with careful choice the glue line can be minimized if not eliminated for typical observers. if each section is done separately you will have end grain on both sides of your turning.


----------

